
Neil DeGrasse Tyson Is a Black Hole, Sucking the Fun Out of the Universe - et1337
http://www.wired.com/2016/04/neil-degrasse-tyson-black-hole-sucking-fun-universe/
======
brudgers
Original blog post before Wired picked it up and added tweets to make it real
journalism:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11330297](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11330297)

------
ethanbond
Huh, I've never really been able to articulate why I dislike Tyson – this
nails it.

It's such a shame when people compare him to Sagan. Two different playing
fields, and this is why.

